# Singing Pumpkin!



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Just finished some animation for someone to use in their Halloween display! They are going to project in onto a sheet in their window and synchronize their outdoor lights to the song as well! Let me know what you think!






.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats pretty cool. I don't do projections yet, but I would like to. How much do you charge for your animations and what all do you have available?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Allow me to interrupt this thread to remind folks of the rules - 

Selling is not permitted outside the Sponsor and Vendor forum or Classifieds.

Selling or distribution of copyrighted materials is not permitted at all.


Please keep these rules in mind


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Not actually selling anything here. And, any custom work I do, the client has to send me the music. I just animate to the music. I don't sell pre-made animations with music already on them. That's completely illegal and unethical. 

If I were to offer "stock" animations/projections for download, they would not be available with corresponding music included. That would be up to the customer to add in on their own using their own editing software.

When I do have something to sell, I will post it in the Vendor forum. Right now, I just want to know what everyone thinks of this animation. I had a lot of fun creating it and I think it turned out well!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The reminder about selling was related to the comment that you kindly removed from your first post

I think the animations you do are wonderful and very professional looking.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow really cool. All the expressions and timings are right on. Pro work!!


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm working on another one right now that I should have up by Monday at the latest!


----------



## grimsley (Aug 27, 2011)

What program do you use for your animations? i tried using Vectorian Giotto but it crashes way to much....but what do you expect for free For thous that don't know Vectorian Giotto is a free flash animation program.


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm using Anime Studios Pro. There's a learning curve to it, but it's fun to use!


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's another Singing Pumpkin animation that I just completed. Let me know what you think!


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

*The Singing Pumpkin animations are now available to purchase!!* Here's the link to the classifieds thread.... http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28015


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm currently working on the song "Little Red Riding Hood". Hopefully I'll have it done tonight! I'll post it in my classifieds thread when it's done. http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28015


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

In case you missed it... the "Li'l Red Riding Hood" animation is up and ready for YOUR Halloween display! http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28015


----------

